# Content-Handler



## Hindi93 (26. Sep 2010)

Hi,
ich weis nicht wie ich den Content-Handler von java.net richtig ausführen muss. Ich hab dazu auch schon in der API-Doc ein bisl rumgestöbert, doch leider erfolglos. Kann mir das vielleicht jemand ein kleins bisl ausführen?

mfg Hindi


----------



## Marcinek (26. Sep 2010)

Wie ist dein Ansatz?

Du musst einfach an einer URL Connection den getContent() aufrufen?

Gruß,

Marcinek


----------



## Hindi93 (26. Sep 2010)

Aber da gibts ja noch nen optionalen Parameter, wie benutzt man den?
.getContent(Class[] class);

Da gibts ja auch diese Tablle von MIME-Typen die ich dafür brauche:
Internet Media Type ? Wikipedia

Und die API-Doc:
)]URLConnection (Java 2 Platform SE v1.4.2)

Nur ich hab keinen Plan wie ich das verbinden soll.


----------



## Marcinek (26. Sep 2010)

Was genau möchtest du erreichen? - Ich möchte nur sicherstellen, dass du auch den richtigen Weg gehst.

Bitte lese dir die API genau durch. Dort steht, was du machen musst, wenn du den ContentType nicht kennst.

Gruß,

Martin


----------



## Ullenboom (27. Sep 2010)

Ein klein wenig steht unter Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel (8. Auflage) – 18.3 Die Klasse URLConnection und dem Abschnitt.

Grüße

 Christian


----------



## Hindi93 (27. Sep 2010)

@Marcinek
Ich will Textboxen ausfüllen, z.B. ein Login-Textbox und so wie ich das verstanden habe ich dies genau das Richtige oder nicht?
Mit Loginbox meine ich sowas:






@Ullenboom
Das Buch lese ich gerade und das habe ich schon gefunden, nur hat mir auch nicht weiter geholfen.

PS gibts hier eigentlich auch ne Spoilerfunktion?


----------



## Marcinek (27. Sep 2010)

Dann würde ich dir aber den HTTPClient empfehlen, das bereits in mehreren weiteren Threads hier im Forum vorgeschlagen wird.

Wie sieht dein Code atm aus? - Wieso kann man nicht
	
	
	
	





```
URL.getConnection().getContent()
```
aufrufen?


----------



## Hindi93 (27. Sep 2010)

Ich hab doch nie behauptet das mit dem getContent(); nicht ginge... Es geht, nur dann krieg ich wieder nur den Quelltext und den will ich ja nicht haben....
Also du meinst es gibt keine andere Methode dies durchzuführen?

Also brauche ich zuerst die neue Lib HTTPClient um das zu erreichen was ich will?
Weil fals ja, würde ich selbst da ne Anleitung für brauchen... Weil das Tutorial von apache.org is ziemlich knapp geraten, also könnte mir das evtl. einer genauer erlären oder jemand einen Link zu einem besseren Tutorial schicken? Währ mir ne große Hilfe.


----------



## Marcinek (27. Sep 2010)

Ich fürchte, dass du mindestens für ein paar Tage dich in Ruhe hinsetzen muusst und die Webtechniken zu analyiseren.

Weil diese Felder einfach befüllen und dann Enter drücken geht  nicht so ^^ Da muss man einen Schritt weiter gehen.

http://www.java-forum.org/netzwerkprogrammierung/106297-https-java-client-problem.html

Aber man muss wissen, waas post get und session etc ist.


----------



## Hindi93 (27. Sep 2010)

Naja ok danke^^.


----------

